# Stoney's "Ready to smoke" cure.



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

I always have a stash of "Ready To Smoke" weed. I screen it using a flour sifting screen from bud down to nothing but smoke.

The pic below is a quarter ounce of Snow White. 

I like to do this, because it makes smoking it real easy and it also makes the weed very, very uniform in texture and makes it smoke very well in every method. Joints smoke nice and even and stay lit within reason and burn slow while being Bogarted.

It's potency is unaffected by this process.

Here's what it looks like. I dumped it from my jar onto a white plate:


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 17, 2006)

Dear Stoney: Your process and end result looks awesome, do you just sift it through the strainer and what comes out is ready to smoke? I used to grind weed with coffee grinders/blenders, but lost lots of kif on the walls,  this method alleviates that problem. Correct?

Thanks in advance, new methods/techniques are always fun.
Prometheus


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Prometheus, yes, I use my fingertips to gently rub the bud through the strainer and not the stems. It's remarkable how many stems you end up with when doing an entire half ounce of bud this way. The stem weight is noticeable. The next time I do it, I'll weigh the whole, the stems and see just how much weed a quarter ounce of my weed would be in the baggie, so to speak.

Just a note of humor; I store it in caviar jars...the another substance I love. I never seem to run out of either. The more I grow, the more caviar I have to buy and eat. Hhahaahahaha, works for me.


----------



## tetrahydrocannabinol (Dec 20, 2006)

So let me get this straight...


u harvest , u dry  , u cure , and then u sift the weed into little pieces and then u store it in a glass jar this way , so u never put buds entirely in the jars?


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 20, 2006)

I do this but add an extra step, Stoney.

I love the coffee grinder and for what gets stuck I use a small makeup brush to rub it off.  I then use a needle point frame and a panty hose stretched across this.  I then do what you do with the screen method and push all the dust thru with my fingers, leaving behind all the stems.

Here's the nice part.  I love to compress the ganj just like a chunk of hash.  Using a cigarette cellophane, I pack it all as tight as I can and then wrap the whole thing with clear cello packing tape.  I use alot of tape so it wont bust open.  I then "nuke" it for 10 secs and knead the package.  Nuke it again for 10 seconds if it doesn't feel hot enough.  Larger pakages will require at least two nukes.  DON'T heat it for too long or you will burn your package and possibly melt the tape.

While still hot, place the package in a vice and SQUEEEEEZE till you cant anymore and let it cool there while being compressed.  I get a nice chunk of hash at the end of it all but please note, this is not true hash as you still have all the leafy material included.  I like this method because I smoke pure hash too fast and don't even realize I just smoked my whole stash.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 20, 2006)

tetrahydrocannabinol said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight...u harvest , u dry , u cure , and then u sift the weed into little pieces and then u store it in a glass jar this way , so u never put buds entirely in the jars?


Hahahaaha, with the little bit of weed that I do this to, that's correct. However, I have major weed, so most of it is kept the old fashioned way as bud. Lot's of my friends like to see the buds before they smoke them. It's a bud thing...
I just do my personal stash in the jars as sifted weed. I don't like to have to clean the weed as I go.


----------

